# Crashed and need assistance...(parental discretion advised)



## Nomadllc (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey guys, I crashed pretty hard last week and I'm looking into some forearm protection. Most of the things I've seen only target elbows and knees. Can you point me in the direction of a lightweight xc type product that can help prevent this?!


----------



## spruced_moose (Nov 25, 2014)

Take a look at the Troy Lee Elbow/Forearm Guard: https://www.troyleedesigns.com/products/5250-02

I have the knee/shin guards and cannot recommend them enough, so I'm sure these are just as good.


----------



## Nomadllc (Nov 9, 2012)

Right on. I'll do a little Google investigation on these!


----------



## El_Zilcho (Feb 4, 2013)

Had a crash yesterday with similar damage. Was thinking along the lines of a jersey or something with backside of the sleeves made from the same material as mtb shorts (some sort of nylon?). Is there such a thing? Already have G-form pads which I obviously did not put on. 
Shorts did their part and protected side of my butt from nasty scrapes, but my shirt just was not strong enough.


----------



## Nomadllc (Nov 9, 2012)

El_Zilcho said:


> Had a crash yesterday with similar damage. Was thinking along the lines of a jersey or something with backside of the sleeves made from the same material as mtb shorts (some sort of nylon?). Is there such a thing? Already have G-form pads which I obviously did not put on.
> Shorts did their part and protected side of my butt from nasty scrapes, but my shirt just was not strong enough.


Yep, I asked my GF to sew some pockets onto the sleeves of a jersey to hold some sort of padding. We'll see how it turns out.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Panels of HD lycra/spandura or similar could be added to the sleeve forearm. I work with a 9 oz lycra that is the same thing used in NFL football tights and it's indestructible.
Shameless self promotion, I am a technical clothing specialist, Specialty Outdoors: Technical Sewing Specialist


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

I have G-forms that I wear on trail rides, I never crashed in them. However, a buddy of mine, whose low on budget, uses them for trail and also DH riding. Better than nothing is his principle. He took a digger once coming down a table top feature from about 4 feet up in the air at around 25-30ish mph.

He was hurt. Busted his wrist. Broke his helmet. His forearm and knees met some nasty rocks. Put in a bunch of tears and cuts into the G-form padding material. No cuts, no bruises on the arms and knees. He hurt like crap, you can't protect against tumbling, but absolutely no abrasions and lacerations where the g-forms were.

My own G-forms are long in the tooth, but I keep using them for trail rides as I am confident theyll protect me when needed. The padding doesnt wear out, but the fabric looks kinda old from going thru the wash. The decals have already flaked off.


----------



## El_Zilcho (Feb 4, 2013)

bing! said:


> ..... No cuts, no bruises on the arms and knees. He hurt like crap, you can't protect against tumbling, but absolutely no abrasions and lacerations where the g-forms were......


I actually can confirm it. Have similar experience with G-form. My knees were purple the next day, but skin was intact and I had no problem finishing the ride after pretty big crash. Unfortunately I forgot my pads on my last ride


----------



## Mangchi BB (Jan 7, 2015)

These are really awesome, they are cheap and they give you good comfortable protection. It is crazy how much less damage you take just from having another layer over your skin when you fall.

ONE Industries EXO Elbow/Forearm Guards | Arm Protection | MTB


----------



## Uly (Aug 18, 2009)

^^^ Nice!! I'll have to try these out. They are certainly affordable enough.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

I have a set of those. They have survived some minor get-offs, to my surprise.

A summer-weight long sleeve jersey would help a lot, also.


----------



## Vince D (Dec 10, 2014)

sixsixone has a real decent elbow/forearm guard!


----------



## Elbastardo (Oct 30, 2014)

I use fox ENDURO pads. Love em


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

IXS

Upper Body Armour - MTB GRAVITY SELECTION

I used IXS elbow pads and knee/shin pads last season for dh (we ride every weekend). I found the elbow pads (Carve) light weight, non slip, and adequate coverage. IXS makes an elbow pad that covers the forearm as well.

Excellent product


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

I've got the Troy Lee knee and elbow pads. The knee pads work great and have saved me several times. The elbows I've only worn a few times and never crashed, but they are comfortable and seem solid. They would have greatly reduced the injury pictured above.

A friend of mine has the TL elbow and forearm guards and likes them, but I don't believe he's crash tested them.


----------



## papoh (Sep 25, 2012)

If you can't find anything, you may want to find some dye elbow pads formpaintballing, I remember when I use to paintball those things were good to protect u from rash while sliding. Can be found rather cheap on pb forums


----------



## Nomadllc (Nov 9, 2012)

All healed up and have been riding a lot! I still haven't decided on anything yet so I'll just keep looking and trying things on.


----------



## PerraHunter (Nov 3, 2013)

I use the Fox Titan armored jacket. Full upper body protection. Is it overkill? You decide.

I fell on a 10 inch sapling stub that the beavers had sharpened to a nice point (I can't find the pix, but it was big and pointy). The padded belt took the impact and prevented me from being perforated (and nothing to take a gory pix of, either). I did nave deep tissue bruising, but no dangerous injury. Think of being kidney punched with a sharpened shovel handle.

I have also tipped over in many a rock garden with no ill effects. Is the jacket bulky and hot? Yes, but so is a cast. YMMV.

Fox Titan Sport Jacket Upper Body Armor | XSportsProtective


----------



## Hophead1 (Feb 14, 2013)

anyone try the dainese trail skins. they look pretty good.


----------

